# Duda optoacoplador



## aquosoft (Abr 24, 2010)

Buenas gentes... estoy armando el circuito de alarma gsm que me recomendaron aca
ALARMA GSM.
Aparentemente esta funcionando bien, mi unico problema es que no se si funcionan o no los optoacopladores
de echo, no se como tendrian que funcionar. (me imagino que como un relay).. 
La prueba que hice fue encender el circuito, conectar a las salidas del optoacoplador (patas 3 y 4) un medidor de continuidad, y en teoria, deberia sonar cuando este se activa, pero nada... (a pesar de que se prende el led que indica que esta andando)
mi duda es basicamente sobre el funcionamiento de el pc817...
Es correcto que al conectar las patas 1 a positivo y 2 a masa, deberia tener continuidad entre las patas 3 y 4???
Es asi como esta funcionando ese circuito, o el optoacoplador hace otra cosa y entendi cualquiera?
Muchas gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## jejavi (Abr 24, 2010)

intenta cambiar los optoacopladores... 
cuando se polariza correctamente el led, debe haber conducción entre los pines 5 Y 4 del optoacoplador, el pin 6 se utiliza para establecer un nivel de polarizacion en el transistor y puedas alcanzar mayor sensibilidad.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 24, 2010)

claro... pero el pc817 tiene solo 4 pines.
de esta manera cuando se polariza bien, deberia tener conduccion entre los pines 3 y 4?


----------



## Davhem (Abr 25, 2010)

Prueba conectar el pin 3 a tierra y el 4 con una resistencia a alimentación, ahora si puedes checar si el fototransistor conduce entre las terminales 3 y 4 pero no con continuidad, sino con voltajes, debe rondar cerca de los 0V cuando las terminales 1 y 2 esten operando y de el voltaje de la fuente cuando entre 1 y 2 no apliques tension. Los medidores de continuidad generan un voltaje y no se deberia medir con el si el circuito esta alimentado. En los celulares debes checar que pueda operar de esta manera ( con optos), de otra forma no te serviran los optos.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo.. 
si, investigando un poco, me di cuenta que lo que conduce es electricidad. y no funcionan como un relay.
Viendo el celular a utilizar, dudo qeu funcione con octo... asi que decidi modificar un poco el circuito para qeu funcione con dos relays..
Vi por otro lado, que el circuito tiene una resistencia de 1K entre masa y la pata dos de los octo (R1). por ende, me esta bajando el voltaje.
Decidi sacarla y mandar directamente a tierra el negativo del relay.. de esta manera, el voltaje sube, pero no lo suficiente como para activar un relay de 6 volts..
Mi duda ahora es que voltaje entrega el 4017 si se lo alimenta con 12V.. por lo que medí es cerca de 4.3v... con lo cual no se llega a activar el relay... para poder activarlo tuve que darle aproximadamente 15v... (como esto va a estar funcionando con los 12v de la bateria de mi auto, no me sirve).
Son correctas mis afirmaciones?. Deberia quitar alguna otra resistencia que me este limitando las salidas del 4017?. Lei el datasheet, y sinceramente no lo entiendo mucho.
Adjunto el diseño para pcb wizzard que arme.

Cabe destacar, que tampoco pude hacer andar el circuito utilizando los disparos por positivo y por negativo... es decir.. conecto el circuito a positivo y a negativo, y este se dispara solo por unica vez... si con A o B, hago un puente a positivo y a negativo, simplemente no hace nada.
No afecta mucho esto, ya que lo que haria es utilizar el positivo de la cirena de mi alarma, conectado al positivo del circuito. de esta manera, suena la alarma, y se enciende el circuito mientras esta permanezca sonando.
Pero me gustaria poder hacerlo andar como se debe.
Muchisimas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Davhem (Abr 25, 2010)

Revisa tu circuito PCB, me parece que tienes la terminal 3 y 5 conectadas mal, o sacame de la duda, no cheque lo demas. Prueba quitar los leds y desconectar los reles para ver si mides los 12V en la salida del 4017, probablemente tengas una atenuacion por la corriente que demanda el relevador, si es así, ponle un buffer o seguidor para que te sostenga el voltaje.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 25, 2010)

Davhem dijo:


> Revisa tu circuito PCB, me parece que tienes la terminal 3 y 5 conectadas mal, o sacame de la duda, no cheque lo demas. Prueba quitar los leds y desconectar los reles para ver si mides los 12V en la salida del 4017, probablemente tengas una atenuacion por la corriente que demanda el relevador, si es así, ponle un buffer o seguidor para que te sostenga el voltaje.


Me olvide de mencionarlo. La pata 3 del 4017 hay que cortarla. (no esta conectada a nada.. al igual que la 4,10 y 12).. 
Por otro lado, la pata 5 del 4017 segun el circuito original va al positivo del capacitor 2 (22uf).
Deberia ir en otro lado?
Segun lo que me decis, el 4017 da en sus salidas (o deberia darme) el mismo voltaje de entrada no?


----------



## Davhem (Abr 25, 2010)

ahhh, Ok, si estan cortadas entonces no veo problema, solo la corriente que pasa por los reles, si no es muy grande la corriente que necesita comparada con la que proporciona el CI.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 26, 2010)

Para los interesados... no estaba tomando en cuenta el consumo de los relays... asi que me parece que tengo solo dos opciones.. o busco relays de mas bajo consumo.. o cambio la conexion.
Tomando como base el siguiente circuito:
http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/2009/11/control-remoto-con-rele.html
voy a utilizar un transistor para activar los relays..
Conecto un polo del relay a positivo directamente. y las salidas del 4017 a una resistencia (todavia tengo que calcularla) y a la base de un transistor. El colector al relay, y el emisor a tierra... de esta manera creo poder evitar los problemas de caida de voltaje por consumo del relay.
En cuanto lo modifique y pruebe subo el pcb para los interesados.


----------



## Davhem (Abr 26, 2010)

Claro, puedes usar tambien el transistor para aumentar tu corriente hacia tus relevadores, oye, cuando conectaste directamente los relevadores al 4017, no se averiaron? Bueno, me parece buen proyecto para implementarselo a la alarma de mi auto. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 26, 2010)

reveladores = relays?.. (mi ingles es pesimo)
En realidad probe con uno solo y no, no se quemo.. simplemente empezo a acoplar cuando el voltaje de mi fuente alcanzo los 15v aprox...
en realidad todavia no pude descubrir por que baja tanto el voltaje, pero si conecto el positivo de manera directa, y lo que interrumpo es el negativo, no deberia tener este problema (creo)..
Lo pruebo esta tarde misma.


----------



## aquosoft (Abr 26, 2010)

Davhem dijo:


> ... Bueno, me parece buen proyecto para implementarselo a la alarma de mi auto. Gracias por el dato.


Bueno, despues de remar en dulce de leche, logre hacer que funcionara.. y anda perfecto todo (tanto el disparo por positivo como el que va por negativo..... Obviamente me dio una mano el dueño del proyecto original.
*"los reles deves de accionarlos a traves de unos transistores NPN.
base con una resistencia de 1K.
emisor a negativo
colector a rele
el otro polo del rele a positivo"*

ya arme el pcb y mañana lo termino de armar (probe con protoboard la parte de los relays y anda bien.
Al circuito lo alimento con 12V y los relays son de 6v. Los transistores son 2222A.
Lo subo para abrir con pcb wizzard...
Si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## fernando2010 (Feb 19, 2011)

aquosoft dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu tiempo..
> si, investigando un poco, me di cuenta que lo que conduce es electricidad. y no funcionan como un relay.
> Viendo el celular a utilizar, dudo qeu funcione con octo... asi que decidi modificar un poco el circuito para qeu funcione con dos relays..
> Vi por otro lado, que el circuito tiene una resistencia de 1K entre masa y la pata dos de los octo (R1). por ende, me esta bajando el voltaje.
> ...



Hola ... Estoy por hacer la misma alarma gsm que hiciste y tengo el mismo problema quiero cambiar los optoacopladores por dos relay porque no les tengo simpatia a los optoacop. hiciste algun diagrama del circuito ya modificado con los relay?


----------



## fede098 (Jul 2, 2011)

hice la misma alarma pero no pasa nada cuando le doy por positivo ni por negativo, como solucionaste eso?


----------

